# my guppy fry are 2 different colours



## Teewa

I am new to guppies but 2 weeks ago I obtained two female guppies who, I am told, were pregnant, and both females are similar in colouring as you can see in the picture, a grey colour. One female is bigger than the other, but both seemed to be similarly rounded. Yesterday morning I found baby guppies in the tank, and I caught most of them hiding in the java moss in the tank. So now I have 13 fry, and I caught them and put them in a floating breeder. I am curious, because some of the fry are an orange colour, and some a grey colour. They seem to be either orange or grey with no in between.

Do you think they are all from the same mother? I can't tell which mother dropped them because they both still have a dark gravid spot, but to my untrained eye both of the mothers look somewhat slimmer. I have no idea what the fathers may have looked like. Are the orange/yellow fry likely from one mother and the grey from another? I tried to research this but didn't have much luck.

At any rate I need to get an additional tank!

Here is a photo of the fry and directly underneath you see the two females in question, they are the largest guppies in the shot:




























The two biggest guppies are the mothers:


----------



## Keri

It's possible that they are from the same mother but... different fathers  Guppies are not picky


----------



## neven

even with the same father, genetics can cause that. Black moscow + high mix female, 1/3 moscow looking fry and 2/3 completely random.


----------



## Teewa

Good to know, thank you


----------



## BossRoss

mine just had babies too.... i have the same colour variance. About 75% the grey colour and 25% the yellow


----------

